# 8 weeks of Chaos



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Right, a few of you may have heard me mention this already, but I seem to have entered The Great Devourer on the 29th March and currently have 0 models from my army painted.

This thread will track my progress in painting a 2000 point army over the course of 8 weeks, including the conversions I'm doing for Kholek and my dragon ogres!

Sometime during this week I'll finally have dug out all of the models and sprues I need for the army and I'll put up a shot of the current status. For now, I will leave you with some WIP shots of my Kholek conversion and my first Shaggoth that I finished gap filling on last night.

The Bitz









Bluetack and bitz









My current progress









It's coming along nicely, need to work out the front half and then get to work on the quite extensive green/brown stuff work I need to do to get his armour extended over his body and as barding and make him took less like a mordor troll stuck on a carnosaur 

Check back - I hope to keep this thread updated quite regularly with my progress


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this develop Critta, good luck with painting your army in only 8 weeks! I hope you succeed, not least because it will give me a good kick up the ass.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Tongiht's progress, I've started to bulk out kholek and filled all the joins and gaps where I reposed things. I'm going to be sculpting armour over everything around the waist, so just bulking it out at the moment.

Also got 2 shaggoths together now, pic shows one of them but my camera ran out of battery before I took one of the second one (which also has the gaps filled).

Anyways - on with the pic, should give you a rough size comparison, although bear in mind Kholek will be a little taller once I've added proper shoulder pads and head/horns.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it a GW sponsered tournanment i ask becaule i was told at one that i couldent use my wing tyrent as it had balrog wings from the lord of the rings range and that they do not allow lord of the rings modles or even modles with converted parts in tournaments due to a copyright licence issues.
Just asking as its a real pain in the ass to have to rearange a list at the last min cause they deam a model illegal for play.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I checked with the organiser, apparently crossing parts from GW systems is all fine, but if you win best army they won't take any photo's of it. As this is going to be a rushed painting job, I doubt that will be a problem.

From what I understand after asking carefully and perusing the rules - the only thing you're not allowed to use are models with are not at least 75% GW (exception being self sculpted, which is apparently a-ok!)

Hope this clears things up!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Right, time to show you what I've been upto tonight 

First off, I did some more work on Kholek, built up his hammer using parts from an Ogre Tyrant kit, I've also pinned the arms on and fiddled around with the head to get rid of the crest. Finally the torso armour was added, but spaced away from his body to add some more bulk!

Let me know what you think of the pose, bear in mind he will bulk up some more once I sculpt on the armour plates.









and from the side









finally I thought I'd post Kholek and friends as a size comparison shot. Tomorrow I think I'll dig out the rest of the army and make sure I've got all of that together, I really want to get on with some painting soon


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool Critta! I have one question about the grey/brown stuff... how is it different from Green Stuff? I am converting a unit of Seekers of Slaanesh, and the puttying is important. Any help there would be appreciated!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The grey stuff I've used there is something called ProCreate, filling his waist and one of the Shaggoths I had a bit of an experiment with it and it seems to be a little bit less tacky and sticky than green stuff from when you first mix it. Seems to have a bit of a shorter working time though in general. The other advantage I've found with it is that you can sand/file it down after it's set if you've not got someting quite right.

It seems to be pretty good, but it's a little more expensive than green stuff, so I'll be saving it for more fiddly stuff.

Still, it's pretty good. Next up will be trying out the brown stuff I have for the armour plates, I hear it's pretty good for getting sharp edges, so seems like it'll be ideal! I'll post how I get on with it tomorrow night.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

*Heh...*

I've been slowly watching this come to life about a foot from where i'm sat from Critta, (feverishly painting my Word Bearers and remaining Plague Marine Terminators for The Great Devourer!) chucking my 2p in when needed (not often!) and I must say it's looking kick-ass so far! When all those armour plates are on...oooo it will be creamy! Nice one dude!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Theres will be a very scary sight on the battlefield mate, pity about damned licencing. It took me a second look to realise that was a carnosaw lol


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

hehe - as I mentioned earlier, I don't think the licencing is an issue for this particular tournament (having the tournament organiser for great devourer as the manager of my local store is pretty handy for things like this!).

This model will be 100% cool for the tournament, yay!

To be honest, once I'm done with sculpting there won't be an awful lot of the original troll visible other than the breastplate and some of the armour on the back of the arms anyways!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

IIRC that "no LotR parts" thingy is gone since a year or 3. The Movie Company wanted it there a few years, but as the cash started to roll in big time they kind of smoked it. 
How can we make more money out of this? 
Make the other gamers buy parts of these models too!

Good luck on the army there Critta, gonna be really fun to watch Kholek's progression. I never realized that the Mordor Trolls helm was so alike to the one he is painted with on his picture in the WoC book:good:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Right, tonight's update - started sculpting one of the arms and just waiting for the brown stuff to cure a bit so I stop putting fingerprints on it and having to smooth it again!

What better time to take some pictures 

The main bit of the arm I've done









A shot showing the hammer that I forgot to take yesterday









Finally, I've dug out some of the rest of the army, my marauder horsemen are all armed with the wrong weapons so I'm gonna have to grab some more. A few of the chaos hounds also need some bits stuck to them.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Critta,

Really Liking the Sculpting! Great Detail and blends into the look of the overall piece quite nicely. Keep up the good work and keep those pics coming!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Right, had to have an evening off last night as I had some people over. On with the sculpting again tonight though 

I've done the other arm, added a chainmail gorget (neck guard) and started to work up the shape of the top half of the rear cuirass. I'll probably bulk it out a little more once this layer has cured. I'm still trying to work out how to get the armour plates nice and smooth, using a clay shaper when the brown stuff is nearly cured is good for smoothing small areas, but the one I have is a bit small for this scale of plate. I may have to end up biting the bullet and just filing the larger armour plates down after the putty has fully cured.

Anyways - on with the pictures:

Current view of the front showing the 2nd arm









Rear view showing the start of the shape for the cuirass









Top down view showing the gorget


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicely done Critta, he is really coming along nicely. Is that a filed down giant's hand on the left? Apologies if you have mentioned its origin already, but I have only just noticed it!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work.

Brown stuff is much nicer to use than green and is slightly harder too.
As you said it takes an edge better and can be worked easier when dry.

looking forward to seeing paint go on.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

squeek said:


> Nicely done Critta, he is really coming along nicely. Is that a filed down giant's hand on the left? Apologies if you have mentioned its origin already, but I have only just noticed it!


Now you've confused me  I'm at a bit of a loss to work out what you're referring to here Squeek! Could you point out which picture you mean and I can try and tell you what I used... I've not used any giant parts on this model so it's definitely not a giant!

*Vash*

Only slight criticism I have with brown stuff is that it cures a lot quicker than green stuff or procreate, but I've learnt to work round that by just mixing less each time 

Still, very handy stuff, I like it a lot!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe, first picture in post number 15 (your last but one), the guys left hand, I assumed it was a cut down giant one since it is plastic and has a similar shape?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Naaa man, both the body and the arms/hands are the standard mordor troll bits, unfortunately they're only 3 fingered and I wanted to convert that hand into a clenched fist anyway so I chopped his fingers off and it's pretty much ready for me to sculpt a mailed gauntlet over the top of what's there already.

If you look back to the earlier pictures you can see the original hand in all it's fat 3 fingered glory.

Now you've mentioned the giant, I'm half tempted to look through the giant sprue for something for him to hold or have hanging from his left hand!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahh, that explains a lot, I don't really know much about the LoTR models, it is quite similar to the look of the giants hand (to me at least! ). The giant sprue is fantastic for bits, I am planning to make a bunch of fanatics with some of the bits off mine!


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

While I cannot doubt your skill, I personally dislike the mini. I don't think the torso suits the dragon part. When you look at it from the front, to my eyes it doesn't look like they're part of the same mini. I think the upper section of the legs (where they meet the torso) need to be bulked up, at the moment they just don't look like they suit the torso.

But, other than that, I think you've done a great job on the arms and torso.

Kuffy


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers for the comment dude - however, as it stands the sculpting of the lower half is still to be done. I have a ton of plate mail barding to make for the lower half of the body, this is also going to include some bulking out and repositioning of the "shoulders" of the original carnosaur to make them fit with the current pose. I agree that the carnosaur isn't quite bulky enough for the upper body, but that can easily be recitified when I come to sculpting the armour on.

I'll be posting more soon, been concentrating on getting the rank and file of the army painted to leave me a couple of weeks to get my Kholek/Dragon ogre conversions finished. I'm starting to worry that I might run out of time to finish the Kholek conversion quite how I'd like to, so I may just do the lower layer of chainmail barding and reposition the shoulders, then paint him like that for the tournament. I can always come back to him later and finish off the platemail barding at a later date. Hopefully if I properly tank it for the next two weeks I should be able to get him done properly though!

Pics to come soon I promise - I'd be interested to hear your views again when he's actually finished Kuffy


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

At first I thought the Troll section was way to big for the Carnosaur lower half, but I've warmed to it now and think it looks great!

Eurgh, reading all this has just made me realise just how much work I've got to do in 2 weeks *sobs*


----------

